# What's your best dessert vape you've had?



## Johanvdmrw (3/6/15)

Seeing that I mainly fancy a dessert kind of vape I thought it could be interesting to hear what flavors you guys might have tried and loved so far? 

My top picks so far :

Beard vape co nr.5



Nicoticket ACB



Nr 5 is my fave at the moment but that ACB is also great! 

What do you guys prefer?


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

Nicoticket's ACB (Absolut Creme Brulee) is one of my favourites too.
Also like 5 Pawns Castle Long Reserve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

Skyblue Ambrosia (it's not 'nectar of the gods' for no reason) and Vapexstacy Finest honey nougat. Currently my two most favourite flavours at the moment. (hoping to try the Vape Cartel's in house brand soon!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Seeing that I mainly fancy a dessert kind of vape I thought it could be interesting to hear what flavors you guys might have tried and loved so far?
> 
> My top picks so far :
> 
> ...



Fully agree with you....Beard Vape Nr 5
and
Rocket Sheep October Sky and Purple Alien

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/6/15)

Gollum's Apple from e-liquid project.....


----------



## VapeSnow (14/6/15)

Milkman -The Vapping Rabbit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (14/6/15)

Kings crest dutchess and ambrosia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/6/15)

My favourite desserts:

Derailed 
Castle Long
Ambrosia
Nilla's Custard
Ambrosia
Cowboy Apple Pie
Purple Alien

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/6/15)

Well, I haven't vaped in a desert recently, but I have an upcoming trip to the Namib desert and I'll let you all know how it is to vape there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/6/15)

Isle 7 - Nora's Dream
Not much beats that for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (14/6/15)

The e-liquid project - Daddler 
The e-liquid project - straw dogs
Nicoticket - strawnilla
Nilla's custard
The e-liquid project - white biscuit (this goes perfect with a cup of tea after dinner)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (14/6/15)

Today I mixed up some of the following:

Dark Orange - vapourmountain 
Nana cream - Bombies 
Added 3 drops of Koolada

All of this in a 6ml reo bottle, one of the best combos I've ever tried.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

Indian Giver for me... Ice Cream Baby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

Clouds of Icarus: Lemon Bar

cant stop vaping it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (15/6/15)

The E-Liquid Project - The Daddler!!


----------



## acorn (15/6/15)

Ambrosia
Nilla's Custard
Strawdogs
Waffling Blue **edit**
(Not in that particular order)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (15/6/15)

VapeViper said:


> Ambrosia
> Nilla's Custard
> Strawdogs
> Blueberry Waffle
> (Not in that particular order)


Thought I read Blue Waffle there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (15/6/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Thought I read Blue Waffle there.


Sorry *Waffling Blue*...


Blueberry waffles - the breakfast of champions. Served with a generous scoop of ice-cream, the perfect start to any day, but nothing stopping you enjoying this one for lunch and dinner too! 

All I can say Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Johanvdmrw (15/6/15)

That does sound good! hmmm.


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/6/15)

I've been vaping the *Ruthless eJuice - Mandingo *(cinnamon/banana bread flavour) and I'm REALLY enjoying it. It took a while for it to grow on me, but I'm just loving it at the moment.

Another good one to try is *Mt. Baker Vapor - Cinnamon Roll*, that has to be my favourite dessert vape to date, but this Mandingo is pretty close, and it has a bit of banana thrown in which keeps it interesting.


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Thought I read Blue Waffle there.


THAT image ruined my life... 

Anyway, mine - in no particular order - are :

E Liquid Project - Waffling Blue
E Liquid Project - Gollum's Apple
E Liquid Project - Custard Razzler
Skyblue - Melinda's Nilla Custard
Voodoo - Dark Foredt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

